# Please Help Identify my Fish



## bigsplash (Aug 21, 2014)

Hello first time user please help me identify what fish I have


----------



## bigsplash (Aug 21, 2014)

Another Video


----------



## bigsplash (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Iggy Newcastle (May 15, 2012)

I see a M. Greshakei. Possibly a/some M. Zebra 'Chilumba or' M. Sp. 'dolphin'

What were they sold as?


----------



## bigsplash (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't remember I have had them for a very long time.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Are these the original fish that you bought, or are these offspring? If so, many could be hybrids.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

I Think Assorted "Zebra Mbuna Cichlids" Is The Closest You're Going To Come With This Lot. As Iggy Said, The Big One With The Yellow/Orange Dorsal Fin Is Probably Metriaclima Greshakei, And The Others Might Be One Of The Metriaclima Zebra Chilumba Types, But Knowing The Exact Species Is Almost Impossible Once That Info Is Lost. And As Noki Pointed Out, There Appear To Be Several Generations In The Tank, So They've Surely Hybridized At This Point. They Make For A Cool Looking Tank, Though!


----------

